# Fire 8.9 (4G and non 4G) First Impresssions, Tips & Huh? stuff



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, thought I'd start a thread for first impressions, thoughts, tips and quick 'How do you??" as we explore our new Fires.  If you want to do an actual review, that should be in the Reviews section of our forum.

I'm guessing a lot if not all of the stuff will be the same for the 7" Fire people....

It's about the same width in landscape as my iPad 1, but about 1 1/4" narrower.  I'm pleasantly surprised by how slim it is compared to my 7" Fire.

Initial setup was easy.  I was able to pair my Apple Bluetooth Keyboard with it easily.  I used the onscreen keyboard to type my prior post in the toe-tapping thread.  My only disappointment was that it didn't automatically cap the initial word of my sentences even though that was turned on, I think.  I'll have to play with that more later.

The 4G seemed to work pretty well; I didn't use it much, gotta nurse that 250 MB...

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My only disappointment was that it didn't automatically cap the initial word of my sentences even though that was turned on, I think. I'll have to play with that more later.


I have gotten so spoiled by that feature... that and double tapping the spacebar for a period-space-capital. That one doesn't work on my computer!! (I try multiple times a week!) 

I love new gadgets - can't wait to hear about them!!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, thought I'd start a thread for first impressions, thoughts, tips and quick 'How do you??" as we explore our new Fires.
> 
> I'm guessing a lot if not all of the stuff will be the same for the 7" Fire people....
> 
> ...


Are you noticing lag on the keyboard? I have 2 devices with the same for both.

I am still impressed with the screen. Sooooo beautiful


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't had mine long enough to have figured out any tips but I really, really like the size. It seems to be perfect. The iPad felt to big too me and the original Fire was a little small. This seems to be--as others have said--right at the sweet spot.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The jury is still out for me on the size.  For what I was thinking I might use it for, my main computer (in place of my iPad), it might be a tad small.  But then, I never thought the iPad was too big.  The original Fire was definitely too small for it to be my main computer, but I got that as a media consumption device.

This might be my "goto" device when out and about and the iPad still my main computer while at home.  It will definitely also be a media consumption device.

I did notice a bit of a lag on the keyboard at first, but not so much as I used it.  Of course, now I'm using my Apple bluetooth keyboard, which works quite well.

On the Apple Keyboard, the F8 key, marked with the play/pause, plays & pauses videos while viewing them.  F10, F11 and F12 mute, lower and raise the volume.  F3 shows the most recent items used in a little pick box.  Tapping on one switches to that item.  The F1 and F2 keys which are supposed to adjust the brightness don't do anything.

Betsy


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my first tablet and the short version - I am super impressed.  

It would never, ever take the place of my macbook pro but for the purpose I got it for, it (so far) meets and/or exceeds expectations.  The screen is beautiful.  Streaming works flawlessly.  I really like the email interface.  I had no problem downloading a video and some photos directly to it from my computer.  I received the official Amazon cover for it today and I am really surprised that I like it as well as I do...I had been regretting purchasing the cover up until I got it today.    

For me the kindle is a media consumption device - primarily video, prime content from Amazon, photos, checking email / twitter, magazines and some light web surfing.  It will come with me on the weekend trips when I hate leaving my laptop at home but taking it with me is overkill, heavy and somewhat bulky.

I'll keep running it through its paces over the long weekend, but so far, well worth the money (and wait!)

sue


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, setting up my email was flawlessly easy.  I set up my personal account first, then set up my Gmail account so that I could sync contacts and calendar. That was just as easy. And I could turn off having the Gmail sync as that's kind of my "junk" mail account.

I don't like that there's no one step way to get to bookmarks in the browser; you have to hit the "plus" sign and then the "Starter" set of pages is the default; I have to tap "Bookmarks" next.  I'd like to either be able to set the default or have it stay at the last one shown.  Or better yet, have a button for bookmarks right from the main web screen.

I've been working my way through things.  I tried out X-Ray on the movie (like X-Ray for books, it has to be enabled for the movie/show you're watching.  It'll say so on the description and there's a popup when the movie first starts.  And of course, it shows up when you tap on the actor in the movie.

Betsy


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

I should mention the one possible "negative" I think I've found is lack of being able to name and/or organize my files the way I'd like.  For example,  I haven't figured out how rename a photo I download directly from the internet or why my personal videos can't be in the same Videos (on device) location.  I just downloaded the ES File Explorer so maybe that will "help"  None of this is a deal breaker by any means and some of it is likely me learning how it works.

sue


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree Sue I think it is kind of annoying that the videos that I sideloaded into the kindles video folder don't show up under video.  Is there a way to make the kindle recognize those without having to use a separate app?  Maybe there is a sync that is required or something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Those were issues with the original Fire, too. Sounds like they haven't changed any.

Here's something new...new to me, anyway. You can clean up your App Cloud.

Apps, of course, can be removed from the device by pressing and holding so that "Add to Favorites" & "Remove from Device" appear on the popup menu. Tap on "Remove from Device." That's the same as on the original Fire.

If you go to the Cloud, and press and hold on an app, you get a popup menu that says "Add to Favorites," "Delete from Cloud" and Download (if it's not on the device.) Pressing on "Delete from Cloud" brings up the message


> *Delete from Cloud? *
> Are you sure you want to delete the app from the cloud? Any existing subscriptions will not renew. Restore the app by going to the store to download again.
> *Cancel/Delete from Cloud.*


Tapping "Delete from Cloud" deletes it from the apps visible as part of the Cloud but does not delete it from your account. You can always go back to the store to download it again without charge (even if it is a paid app).

This is great for me as I've accumulated a ton of apps, and some I want on my Fire and some I want accessible in the cloud, and others I may not ever want to use again, but don't want to necessarily get rid of them completely, especially if I paid for them. So I can pare down the apps I want available to move on and off the device.

Of course, you can still go to Manage Your Apps and permanently delete an app from your account.

Betsy


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The jury is still out for me on the size. For what I was thinking I might use it for, my main computer (in place of my iPad), it might be a tad small. But then, I never thought the iPad was too big. The original Fire was definitely too small for it to be my main computer, but I got that as a media consumption device.
> 
> This might be my "goto" device when out and about and the iPad still my main computer while at home. It will definitely also be a media consumption device.
> Betsy..................


My sentiments exactly. I struggled with my decision to even buy the 8.9 Fire since I already had an iPad, and the old 7" Fire. Eventually my love for gadgets won over and I sold my 7" Fire, and bought the 8.9 WiFi. I have found the 8.9 Fire to meet most of my needs, but the iPad still reigns supreme for my purposes while at home.

I was so impressed with the 8.9 WiFi, yesterday I pre-ordered the 8.9 4g and will be returning my 8.9 WiFi. I'm convinced that the Fire 4g will be a much better solution for routine use when "out & about" (smaller, lighter, and has GPS and all the necessary apps).

Sadly, I originally ordered the Fire 4g, but cancelled, thinking the WiFi was good enough for my needs. So I will be waiting until Dec 13th to get it. Primary motivator for the 4g is GPS since I have decided that it will be my out-and-about device.....the additional 32 gb storage will also be appreciated.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Got mine today, so far first impressions are overwhelmingly positive.  Im glad I returned my 7" HD to get the bigger one.  My main uses for a tablet are reading News, Magazines, and Graphic Novels, all are SO much better on the bigger high res screen.  I don't have to zoom into anything anymore.  Magazines are just stunning, I can't describe it it just needs to be seen, it's the first time digital has looked as good as print, same with graphic novels.

It also mostly solves my other problem with the 7" HD, lag.  This is a much less laggy device, especially when browsing the web.  It still chokes on graphic heavy stuff like the amazon app section with the big screen but better overall.  It's due to the considerably better processor.  It's not just a difference of 300mhz like the ignorant tech journalists keep parroting, it's a completely different chip series and is a huge improvement over the chip in the 7".

Only "flaw" I can see is the gap between the glass screen and the outer casing on the top and right sides is wider then on the other two sides.  Meaningless now but hopefully it wont mean screen separation issues in future like the nexus 7.  Anyone else notice this on there's?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Those were issues with the original Fire, too. Sounds like they haven't changed any.
> 
> Here's something new...new to me, anyway. You can clean up your App Cloud.
> 
> ...


I think I'll like that too. . .there are a bunch in my cloud that, realistically, I won't ever want on the Fire and it would be nice to just keep access to the ones I'm likely to want now and than and NOT the ones that I probably never will.

Any chance there's a similar function for books? So 'already read it' items could be removed from the carousel?


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm overall very impressed w/my 8.9 Wi-Fi, but can see just one flaw...or maybe it's user error..who knows?  

Does anyone else have the problem w/the charging port, like on the original fire, where you kinda have to fuss with it to get it to charge...almost like the usb cable doesn't fit right?? On my original Fire, the sleep/wake button would light up (either orange or green, depending on how much of a charge it needed) but I don't see anything like that on the HD, so I'm constantly having to look under device & make sure it says charging. I don't know if this is enough for me to return it, since I lived with it (and still do) on my original Fire..just curious if anyone else is experiencing this...or if it's just me?

Heather


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, on the HD there's no light to say that it's charging. BUT, at least on the HD7, when you plug it in, the color on the battery monitor will go from white to pale green, so you can tell it's connected for charging. And it'll show the battery 'filling' up.

I also have a battery status device, called GSam , that you can set to make a noise when it gets to 100%. It costs $1.99 but there's a free version that works too.  Though I admit I'm not sure the free version has the audible alert.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah, on the HD there's no light to say that it's charging. BUT, at least on the HD7, when you plug it in, the color on the battery monitor will go from white to pale green, so you can tell it's connected for charging. And it'll show the battery 'filling' up.
> 
> I also have a battery status device, called GSam , that you can set to make a noise when it gets to 100%. It costs $1.99 but there's a free version that works too.  Though I admit I'm not sure the free version has the audible alert.


Thanks for those Ann! I will definitely be checking them out  And I did just notice on the HD how it does change to pale green when it's charging, but I just wish I didn't have to have the screen on to find out..but ah well ..it is what it is 

I was just wondering if anyone else experience the problem with connecting to charge it...maybe it's just cuz it's new, but it's like I kinda have to jiggle it to get to fit right, and then be careful of moving it cuz the slightest jar or movement could make it go from charging to not charging...I hope this makes sense lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think I'll like that too. . .there are a bunch in my cloud that, realistically, I won't ever want on the Fire and it would be nice to just keep access to the ones I'm likely to want now and than and NOT the ones that I probably never will.
> 
> Any chance there's a similar function for books? So 'already read it' items could be removed from the carousel?


Nope, doesn't seem to be available in books. Is it available in apps on the 7HD?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sunfiregirl said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else experience the problem with connecting to charge it...maybe it's just cuz it's new, but it's like I kinda have to jiggle it to get to fit right, and then be careful of moving it cuz the slightest jar or movement could make it go from charging to not charging...I hope this makes sense lol


It might be you just have to learn how to do it, if you know what I mean, but if, after several days you are still finding it difficult to get the charging cord to fit properly and actually charge, it's probably worth a call to Kindle CS. . . I bet they'll send a replacement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nope, doesn't seem to be available in books. Is it available in apps on the 7HD?
> 
> Betsy


Oh! Yes! It is! How about that?  I never noticed it before.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It might be you just have to learn how to do it, if you know what I mean, but if, after several days you are still finding it difficult to get the charging cord to fit properly and actually charge, it's probably worth a call to Kindle CS. . . I bet they'll send a replacement.


It's not that it's difficult to get in, it's just that once I put it in, it doesn't say "charging"..I kinda have to wiggle it to get it to that point...sheesh this is so hard to explain LOL!! I'm just hoping it's the power cord & not the HD itself...or just because it's new, or like you said, I just need to learn how to do it... but I guess I will give it a few more days & see if it works itself out


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sunfiregirl said:


> It's not that it's difficult to get in, it's just that once I put it in, it doesn't say "charging"..I kinda have to wiggle it to get it to that point...sheesh this is so hard to explain LOL!! I'm just hoping it's the power cord & not the HD itself...or just because it's new, or like you said, I just need to learn how to do it... but I guess I will give it a few more days & see if it works itself out


Do you have another micro-B cable that you can try to see if the fit is any better? You shouldn't have to wiggle it...

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you have another micro-B cable that you can try to see if the fit is any better? You shouldn't have to wiggle it...
> 
> Betsy


I've tried the USB cable that came with it & also the charger from my original Fire, but both do the same thing...it has to be just so in order for it to charge...I really don't want to have to return the HD as I'm so in love with it, so I'm hoping it's just user error or because it's new or something... I'm hoping that after a few days it will work itself out...maybe?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! Yes! It is! How about that?  I never noticed it before.


I'm thinking the sofware isn't much different if at all between the 8.9HD and the 7HD? If any one notices any differences, post them!

My current favorite battery app is Battery HD Pro for $2.00


There is also a free version, but it doesn't work on the 8.9HD. Ann--I know you said you didn't like that when you plug in the Fire, it switches to the app. On the current pro version, you can change this in the settings; don't know if you can in the other version. Just sayin'. The GSAM app is a great one, too, just overkill for how I use it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm thinking the sofware isn't much different if at all between the 8.9HD and the 7HD? If any one notices any differences, post them!
> 
> My current favorite battery app is Battery HD Pro for $2.00
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check that. . . .though I'm happy with the GSam. . .I kind of like the little circle better than the rectangle for monitoring how full it is too. . .

I have noticed that the GSam does go to the front of the carousel when you have the audible alert on to chime when the battery gets to full. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks, I'll check that. . . .though I'm happy with the GSam. . .I kind of like the little circle better than the rectangle for monitoring how full it is too. . .
> 
> I have noticed that the GSam does go to the front of the carousel when you have the audible alert on to chime when the battery gets to full. . . . . .


And that's nice...I couldn't find an audible alert for Battery HD Pro. Maybe I'll run them both. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have noticed that the GSam does go to the front of the carousel when you have the audible alert on to chime when the battery gets to full. . . . . .


How do you set the audible alert on the GSAM enhance for the Fire version? I can't find any settings...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How do you set the audible alert on the GSAM enhance for the Fire version? I can't find any settings...
> 
> Betsy


Open the app. There's a menu at the upper right -- icon is three dots. Go to Preferences. Go to Charge Complete. It lets you set the sound you want when the charge is complete. . . .one of the options is 'silent'. There's also a default, and then a bunch of other choices. If your volume is turned up when you try the different choices, you'll here the sound as you choose. When you have the one you like, tap "OK".


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I just purchased the GSAM app, but it's not showing up in my cloud list of apps.  I've searched for an answer, has this ever happened to anyone before?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I just purchased the GSAM app, but it's not showing up in my cloud list of apps. I've searched for an answer, has this ever happened to anyone before?


I bought an app yesterday and it took a while to show up in the Cloud. I kept syncing and nothing. Eventually I turned the Fire off, then back on and it appeared.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I just purchased the GSAM app, but it's not showing up in my cloud list of apps. I've searched for an answer, has this ever happened to anyone before?


Sometimes there is a delay. Usually if I sync, it appears. If that doesn't work, do a restart.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, you guys are the best!  I restarted and synced it again, and there it was!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a lot of shortcuts or special swipes that do things on the keyboard. You can read about them here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_201016100_keyboard?nodeId=201016100#keyboard

A couple of keyboard things of particular interest.

The Shift key has three settings:
hollow arrow: small letters
solid arrow: initial cap for a sentence
solid arrow with orange underline: all caps.

And, *Tracey*, this one's for you. If you end the sentence with a short swipe from the period to the spacebar, it will add the period and a space AND turn on initial cap.  (If the arrow was previously hollow or solid; if "all caps" is on, it won't override that.

Edit to add: this seems to work in email, but not when posting on the forum.  It adds the period and the space but not the initial cap.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I fiddled around with exporting through the HDMI to my TV; everything worked fine--home screen, Netflix, Amazon Prime Video, a game or two.  Except HBO GO would not output.  When I tried, I got a message that HDMI out was not supported on this device; we hope to change that in the future, or words to that effect.

Betsy


----------



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

So I am playing around and I love it.  More later.....

Kim


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

OK.. I have a question..

I got the 4G so I can have access away from home IF I want it and IF I'm not at a wifi hotspot (currently I have accessed wifi at 5 or 6 hospitals and, of course, at home.)

I took the Amazon plan for a year, since I have no other plan with AT&T, and thus am aware that I don't want to be accessing through AT&T unless I have a specific need.. as in look up current gas prices with gasbuddy, download email or send email, look up an address, something like that.  I have enough books downloaded (or soon will on the 8.9 that I would rarely need to download a book unless I was at home.

However I like having my device discover wifi availability and if there is, then I  often use that to check email.

So can I have wifi "on" or receptive to a hotspot (including at home) but have 4G off?  

I see Airplane mode, but doesn't that simply turn off all access?

I do confess I haven't had a great deal of time to explore.. I spent much time uploading some pictures, which was cumbersome and time consuming and got various things like email, calengoo, and so on set up, downloaded some often used apps (and kitty pinball for my cat). but that's it..

I have two cases that have been shipped but they cannot land until Friday and probably will take longer.


Oh another question?  When I got the original Fire we were getting a free month of Prime.. this doesn't seem to be true this time around, or have I missed that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey,

Good question!

You can turn the 4G off separately. From the help pages:



> *To turn your 4G mobile network connection on or off
> *
> Swipe down from the top of the screen and tap More.
> Tap Wireless & Networks, and then tap Mobile Network.
> ...


As for the Prime trial, that is available, per the website, to people who have not used Prime before. Since you already had a free trial, it isn't available to you.

From the Fire's product page:


> If you haven't used Prime in the past, you can get a one-month free trial.


Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh, great answers to both questions.. of course they defaulted to ON for Mobile Network but had the decency to default Mobile Roaming to OFF.

I'm happy to get this set up since once in awhile my wifi will go weak when I'm upstairs.. rare but it happens and it happened the first night I had this new Fire so it just bopped over to 4G, which I didn't need since I was merely reading.  

Ah well.. too bad about the Prime.  Oddly it looked like the other day they were offering me a free trial but I thought that would come with the Fire.  Not a huge deal..  a bit chintzy considering the price of the device and the unfortunate timing of the start of sales tax for California..  For the first Fire I guess they just wanted us all to go to a pad.. because I got the free month even though I had previously had a free month a few years back.

Thanks, Betsy, I would have found that stuff eventually, but this really helps and hopefully it will help others as well.


----------



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

So I have been playing with my kindle HD 8.9 for almost 24 hours...I did sleep(not much) and eat in there.  Happy Thanksgiving to US Residents!
I am loving this device. Here is what I like and what I don't.

Likes
large screen(getting old and need larger print)
clarity
adding my own pictures(now if I could only get to see them when it turns on)
game apps are a separate tab from apps
love magazines on this size(hated them on the 7) and I LOVE that turning the page is like you are really turning a page
audio..listened to some iheart radio and a download of the new Brad Paisley song..it is so clear and no skipping
book reading(which is why I want the kindle) I like the font that is being used and I think this looks more like a book than the original fire did
page numbers..still gives % but also gives page numbers(important to me due to book clubs)
haven't used the video yet and don't imagine I will much.

Dislikes
not all apps are available(will they be in the future)
like someone else mentioned..I preferred the wood grain look to the current black 
size..not sure about this yet.  The screen size is awesome and I don't think the device is too heavy to take out(it went today) but I am not sure about reading in bed.  If I am sitting up I use one of those pillows to hold it but not sure what I think of laying down with it.

None of the dislikes or not sure of yet are deal breakers for me.  This kindle is all I wanted and more.  Looking forward to playing with it more.

Hugs,
Kim


----------



## churlock (Nov 23, 2012)

I just received the new fire hd and have used it only a couple hours. This is the 1st tablet I have ever owned. One issue I had and have contacted support for further evaluation. The issue was with a blinking screen. I had just terminated a video after 5 mins of viewing, and the screen starting blinking on any page making it essentially unusable. I powered off, etc, but still there. As it lay sitting while I was writing an email to support, it suddenly turned itself off and then back on. The blinking had stopped. So it's a bit perplexing on what had happened. I'm obviously concerned. Other than that, it operates well, is fast, and looks nice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

churlock said:


> I just received the new fire hd and have used it only a couple hours. This is the 1st tablet I have ever owned. One issue I had and have contacted support for further evaluation. The issue was with a blinking screen. I had just terminated a video after 5 mins of viewing, and the screen starting blinking on any page making it essentially unusable. I powered off, etc, but still there. As it lay sitting while I was writing an email to support, it suddenly turned itself off and then back on. The blinking had stopped. So it's a bit perplexing on what had happened. I'm obviously concerned. Other than that, it operates well, is fast, and looks nice.


Churlock,

welcome to KindleBoards!

It sounds to me like your Fire updated while you were using it. There is a software update that is being installed on new Fires, to 8.1.3. The behavior you describe is consistent with that. To check if you have the latest firmware, go to the Menu bar by swiping down from the top of the screen > More > Device > About. Your System Version should read "Current Version: 8.1.3_user_xxxxxxxx" where the x's will be numbers specific to your device. "Update Your Kindle" will be on the right side, grayed out.

Welcome again to KindleBoards! Make yourself at home!

Betsy


----------



## churlock (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Betsy. I did indeed check the update status, and it's at the latest rev. When I turned it on at bedtime, I used it maybe 10 min and the blinking started once again. About 2 blinks/sec (flashes off/on). I tried the 30 second power down, etc, but it wouldn't go away. The next morning I started it up again and no blink at first then started again. Clearly something was wrong with the unit (I'm thinking something thermal is causing it after it warms up.) 

It had a fully charged battery, and the wifi is rock solid strong. I called Amazon support and we ran through some things he wanted to check. The end result is I need to send it back. Amazon is sending me another one even before they receive the old one. This is one reason I chose the Kindle over an ipad, Amazon support is w/o equal. My last comment: the video quality of the HD is truly awesome as is the sound--now I need to get one that works,,,,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Discovered something different with the larger screen HD -- the keyboard.

On the 8.9HD, there's a gray keyboard on the comma.  When you press and hold, it splits the keyboard into two sections. . .which is nice for typing on it in landscape orientation.  And there's a scissors on the?123 key which, when you tap and hold has directional and cut and past options.  Haven't played with it much, but it looks quite useful. . . .

I've also found that I'm definitely getting better web response with acceleration OFF, which is coutner-intuitive.  I never had a problem on either of the smaller Fires.

You CAN turn the 'mobile network' all the way off, which will probably save battery, but the device will use WiFi as a preference if you're in range even if the mobile network is ON.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a whole bunch of special keyboard things. I mentioned some of them in a prior post; the rest of them are mentioned here:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are a lot of shortcuts or special swipes that do things on the keyboard. You can read about them here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_201016100_keyboard?nodeId=201016100#keyboard


I didn't like the split keyboard thing; maybe it was my hands, but the reach seemed a bit off for me; but then, the iPad does that, too, and I hardly ever use that.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  I hadn't explored any farther. . . . .I think I would like the split keyboard if I was using on screen, but I hope to mostly use the bluetooth keyboard.

Not keen on the Swype thing. . . .I've heard about it before and it doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  I mean, intellectually I get it, but I can type so fast anyway, I don't really see the point for me.


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm finding the silk browser on my new 8.9 to be very buggy.  I am having issues with a lot of websites that I didn't have with my original Fire.  It keeps wanting to restart tabs, or won't work at all with some of the secure sites I used to frequent.  Any suggestions?  Should I try Dolphin?


----------



## stupidhuman (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion for an App that allows you to read Twitter on the FireHD?

I'm only interesting in reading the folks I follow. I don't actually Tweet myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are two:

 

The official Twitter app, and one I like a lot, HootSuite. You can set up columns to follow individual people, if you want.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lynnfw1 said:


> I'm finding the silk browser on my new 8.9 to be very buggy. I am having issues with a lot of websites that I didn't have with my original Fire. It keeps wanting to restart tabs, or won't work at all with some of the secure sites I used to frequent. Any suggestions? Should I try Dolphin?


Try unchecking the 'accelerated browsing' option....I found that helps. Also, be sure to send feedback so they can work on it and get an update out quickly.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I just sent this along to Amazon as feedback:

When I resume watching a Prime Instant Video video, the video that I've been watching is not in the front of ANY list, nor is it prominently displayed in a "Continue Watching" list or sidebar.  The main part of the screen is filled up with suggestions and recommended videos to purchase/rent that a) I haven't asked to see and b) haven't watched.  In addition, most of the time they aren't anything I'd watch.

My watchlist should be at the top of the video list.  It seems to me that if you're trying to sell me something, try to sell me something that I've indicated an interest in.


----------

